# Petrified wood



## netexan (Jan 3, 2008)

Everytime it rains I find another bucket full of petrified wood pieces back by my pond in sizes that range from that of a nickel to some as big as a standard brick. Does anyone have a use for this stuff? Is there a market for it? Any ideas on what to do with it will certainly be appreciated. thanks in advance.


----------



## Ohio Rusty (Jan 18, 2008)

Pertified wood is great for firestarting with flint and steel !! It is now like agate or quartz, and sparks really well. Some folks use a lapidary saw and cut in into pieces that will fit in the jaws of a flintlock musket. Get a cheap rock tumbler, tumble the small pieces until smooth and sell it for jewlery making. Petrified wood takes on some really nice figure when tumbled as smooth as glass.
Ohio Rusty ><>


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

I don't know about the flint/steel thing, but I do know there is a market for petrified wood jewelry. I usually see it when I'm out west poking around. Polishes up beautifully. You can cut it like a cabochon and set it in pendants, rings, etc. Cut it into beads, round, square, oblong, etc. If you cut it so the grain shows better, (like on a slant) the grain will polish up well.

hmmmm. Buttons would be another thing, maybe. I know, this is getting kinda "where on EARTH would I sell that?" but....with advertising and an etsy shop, you might do pretty well.
http://www.petrifiedwood.com
a link to a petrified wood place out west that sells it. you could look around and see what kind of prices they're getting. (big prices for slabs of the stuff)


----------



## netexan (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks for the ideas and the link. I'll take a look around and see what I can find.


----------



## CraftyDiva (Aug 26, 2003)

Link doesn't seem to be working, Had to cut and paste it, Nice site.


----------

